# Whitetail Reproduction Cost



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

My buddy shot a good buck at my farm this year and I am considering having a reproduction done. My plan is to have the rack done and maybe put it on one of those european mounts.

How much can I expect to pay for this?

Thanks in advance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

jml2 said:


> My buddy shot a good buck at my farm this year and I am considering having a reproduction done. My plan is to have the rack done and maybe put it on one of those european mounts.
> 
> How much can I expect to pay for this?
> 
> ...


I do reproductions at my shop in Metamora. I would need to have picture to give you a quote, but, if you aren't prepared to pay around $600 for 1 repro set, I would just take some nice photos and frame those. If you can post a picture or email one to me then I can give you a better price.


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Doug. Good call on the pictures--that is a little more than I was expecting to pay for a reproduction.


----------

